# SALT FORK "DISGRACE"



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

This is very upsetting and disgraceful!!!!! A friend of mine went to salt fork yesterday 6/6/05.. He is from parkersburg West Virginia, right across the river from where I live.. He was loading his boat when he noticed his boat was lopsided on the trailer, when they pulled it out, the trailer tire was flat. After further inspection the Javelin center ring on the hub was missing also and he noticed someone had written , and I quote, "F#*KING HILLBILLY STAY HOME". This angers me beyond belief!!!!!!!!!!!!! He is a law abiding fisherman and pays his license fees. There is NO excuse for this...Please voice your opinions here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bigjohn513 (Apr 6, 2004)

big tall tree and a short peice of rope


----------



## flathunter (Apr 5, 2004)

Nothing surprises me anymore.


----------



## johnboy111711 (Apr 7, 2004)

thats ohio for you. In other states, they laugh at us because of the lack of ettiquette. IMO there is too much "pay laking" going on.


----------



## bassmaniac (May 10, 2004)

Those people are the scourge of the Earth! People like that ought to all be put into a big fenced in area and never be allowed out! 2 years ago I was out with a friend that had BOTH tires stolen off his trailer while we were out on Erie. That wasn't even the worst part of it, these idiots then busted out all the windows of his truck. It was his first and last trip up. He had just bought his boat and truck the week-end before.


----------



## smallieguy (Apr 7, 2004)

JB has got that right alot of other states laugh at us because of
stuff like this. Your friends story will spread like wild fire once he
calms down enough to tell it. Then even more people will already
have a bad opinion of Ohioans without ever meeting one.
As for the butt cracks that did the deed just remember what comes
around, goes around. Like hair dryers in bathtubs.


----------



## mrfishohio (Apr 5, 2004)

That's a dirty damn shame.


----------



## buckifan21 (Jun 1, 2005)

That is horrible! It is people such as these that give outdoorsmen a bad name.


----------



## big_b16 (Oct 17, 2004)

Its punks like that who are so jealous they think they have to destroy something someone else worked their butt off for. Those punks would be the first ones to piss and moan that they have been dealt a bad deal even though they don't want to WORK to get something for themselves. I could go on and on about that kind of disrespect. Sorry to hear about your friends misfortune.


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

When I moved away from home after HS, it always made me laugh when someone would say that I lived neat WVA. I grew up in Steubenville, so yes WVA was right across the river. I could see it from my parents front porch. People always asked what the people were like, referring to WVA people as hillbillies and so on. 

So now when I see an Ohio car drive by with duct tape or some other amazing conective material it makes me grin. In WVA, that's not allowed. They inspect their cars, yet Ohioans don't and people make fun of them. Doesn't seem right. 

Unfortunatley, no one was probably around when these idiots did this. They're cowards and I agree we are getting a bad reputation as poor hosts. If those people who did that to your friend are on this site, I hope they never post again. We don't need people like them.

Eric


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

I think bigjohn said it all.

Reading Warpath's reply made me think. Drive down Rt 7 along the river near Steubenville. The Ohio side is old and worn looking. Basically looks like crap.
Then drive down Rt 2. West Virginia is clean, well kept. Roads are well maintained. Looks as though those people have their **** together. 
Ohio looks like the back-assward state that we are. And this yahoo at Saltfork just proved my point.


----------



## twistertail (Apr 10, 2004)

Man I get tired of hearing this stuff. Do you think it happens more today or we just hear more about it? With sites like this and everyone with cell phones news, good and bad spreads a heck of a lot faster than it used to. I grew up in Williamsport, a small town by Deer Creek, and I remember never locking doors to the cars or house and playing and fishing in Deer Creek(the creek) and riding my bike all over the place when I was a young kid. Now with a baby of my own the doors are always locked at night and I cant even think of letting her out of my sight with all the bad things that go on now.


----------



## truck (Apr 12, 2004)

I agree with Bigjohn


----------



## rockbass (Apr 16, 2004)

That is sad.......I fish Salt Fork a good bit you could say, but I have never had any problems there.......I am sure others have, but I am usually not too far from the vehicle. That is unreal. Makes me want to rethink my trip there this weekend. I will keep an eye out though. Chances are that these were just some bad apples out drinking. Too bad they did what they did though. It is unreal.


----------



## Spike (Apr 10, 2004)

I'm a local to Salt Fork. It saddens me to say that these things are happening more and more in this area. You can be sure it was a local that did this. 

The local government consistantly outlaws any activities the young folks engage in. Been doing it for at least twenty years.

Young folks are GONNA do something to kill time. Around here the only options are drinking, "parking", or Salt Fork. Everything else is against the rules here.

If I had been at the lake where his trailer was parked, there may have been a crime commited, but it would have been assault since if I caught anybody doing that it would have been their ass.

-Spike


----------



## Warpath (May 23, 2004)

twistertail brings up a good point. I think that we are just more in tune with what is going on around us. Word spreads much faster these days. We used to do stupid stuff as kids too, but I can't remember destroying someone's property. And if my folks found out that I'd done something like that, it would have been my "tail" in a sling. 

I think kids don't have enough to do these days. And then other kids are overstimulated. They look like zombies walking around on their own. Once their parents cut them loose they have no idea what is expected out of them in public. And when they get caught, they get a slap on the wrist. I should know, I worked in juvenile corrections long enough to see that kids and punishment do not go together.

Unfortunately, kids don't spend money like adults do. With money already tight, businesses cannot cater to kids. They don't make money. How many skating rinks are still open? Bowling alleys? Not as many as their once were. These were places where kids could go and hang out. With those places gone, kids spill over to places where adults are, and bad things happen. Just something to think about.....

Eric


----------



## dip (Apr 5, 2004)

makes me think of the time buckeye tom and i were fishin at point "PLEASANT" west virginia and had drunks throwing rocks at us! and the time woody, an old guy that's a friend of toms had rocks thrown at his boat in west virginia.... they ain't all saints there.


----------



## RWBlue (Feb 20, 2005)

Two things come to mind:

1.There is more to the story than we are hearing here. Maybe he cut someone off in traffic. Maybe he was playing his music very loud. I cant imagine someone would go after him just because he was there. Then again.

2. On the other hand, you could set the truck there, setup a good place to observe the truck and wait until they come back, kill them SLOWLY. BTW, I dont think the lake is deep enough to permanently hide the bodies.


----------



## gofish (May 2, 2005)

To reply to blue, my friend is an older gentlemen 57 years young i believe, so theres not much chance of loud music or fast drivin..teehee.... The thing is i'm afraid he will be a little reluctant to go back to ohio to fish and spend some of that moldy money he has squirreled away... But if you happen to see an aged short pudgy gentlemen at salt fork with a red and white javelin fish and ski pulled with a red explorer with hillbilly tags, do me a favor and tell him your glad he came fishing in our state and tell him what you would like to do to the JACKASSES that did that to him......


----------



## Flipp (Apr 5, 2004)

That is a stupid thing to do to some ones trailer. Nothing really surprises me anymore I've seen the stupid stuff.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Sounds like some of the fools that I've had trouble w/ on the GMR in Dayton have moved East. With my temper if I would have seen them it would not have been a good outsome. I know one of these days Flathunter & I are going to come back to see our cars messed up where we fish. It stinks that a few bad people can ruin it for others. That guys probally wont trust another sole from Ohio.


----------



## saugeyesam (Apr 20, 2004)

these kinds of things are happening on a more frequent basis just look at some of the crap on tv now a days shows like jackass or viva la bam on mtv are two prime examples were young people destoy **** at will with barely any consequence a few years ago me and my dad were fishing pleasant hill lake first off we were in line to launch when to younger guys with there girlfriends come flying up and cuts right in front of us at the launch almost hitting another fisherman as he walked to his boat so i once again embarrased my father when is not so politely asked these yahoos what the hell they were doing well i get the bird in respones and reply about us lame assed fisherman chokeing the fun out of there recreation lakes so i just let it go before i get into fisticuffs then once out on the lake me and my dad were trolling jigs for saugeye when out of nowhere come these two guys in there ski boat they damn near hit us on there first pass and almost swamped us on there second and third passes when they come by on the fourth pass laughining the whole time i wrote down the OH# off there boat and got the plate #off there truck when we left i called the sheriffs dept and told the ranger what had happened and they just brushed us off then the ranger says that its there lake to use too and walks away i almost went to jail that day some of the things i said to that ranger arent repeatable here.


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

My brother in law has a Stratos boat, and he takes it out at salt fork all the time!!! Maybe he will be changing his mind. I fished it once for its "great crappie" potential, and was lucky to land one over 4 inches long, and that was like 5 years ago. it wont ever see me fishing in it with a boat. I wouldnt go armed, but is it legal to take mace or a tazer on a boat? And arent there rangers?


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

Unfortunately,these sort of things aren't just limited to a few lakes,they happen everywhere,at any given time I live very near Pleasant Hill Lake,and like the other guy said,you can report PWC violations until you're blue in the face,and I'll guarantee you nothing will be said or done.You read the posts on here and other sites about fishermen being assaulted and robbed at gunpoint below Paint Creek Dam.A man I used to know,was shot in the head and killed a few years back fishing below Wills Creek Dam.I always hear that I should never fish alone at Greenlawn Dam,or O'Shay Dam,for fear that my truck will be vandalized,or I'll be mugged.Several of the public launches at Lake Erie are definitely unsafe.Last week,it was reported in our local paper that a man and his wife were robbed at Charles Mill Dam.Once a couple of years ago,I was going to put my boat in at one of the ramps at Alum Creek Lake,when I pulled back into the ramp area,there were several sheriff cruisers parked in the lot.Seems like some jerk(s),had went around and smashed everybody's windows,and slashed a lot of tires,needless to say,I left.As far as the Salt Fork incident,why does everybody just automatically assume they were kids? A lot of the idiots I see on those damn jet skis acting like complete asses are people in their 30's,and older.The guy that shot Mr.Hawkins at Wills Creek was some deranged utilities worker from Akron.Morons and dopes that commit senseless hate crimes aren't limited to any certain age group.I feel so bad for that poor guy,and I do hope that he doesn't think that all Ohioans are that messed up,although I wouldn't blame him if he did.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I can't believe that. Now maybe leaving a note under the guy's windshield wiper is one thing but to destroy someone's property is totally uncalled for. I like to think it was a couple dumb teenagers who did this instead of an adult but I guess we'll never know. Oh well, can't let a few bad apples stop us from our right to enjoy the great outdoors.

Fish on................ :B


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

I like clendening because its small, and in the middle of nowhere. Same with Piedmont. The 10 hp lakes have alot less @$$ holes on it. Seems like the ski doo and big pleasure boaters make alot of the trouble on the lakes. I took my john boat to tappan lake 1 time, and thought it was a nice lake to fish. Went back about 2 weeks later, and the damned ski boats and ski doos were soo super wicked. The conservancy dsitricts 10 hp lakes are very fisher friendly, and I have not had a problem at any of them. And I remember hearing about the man at wills. no wonder i aint fished it yet. i mite go with rockbass if i can ever get off from work. hang in buddy! I almost have all my catfish gear ready. i just need to get to my grandpas house to get them big rods he got. I got 2 new abu casters for them. any ideas on line? i use stren lo vis green on my qunatum boca, but i put it on a bait caster, and it goes two or three casts and bird nests on me. but so sorry to heer about that boat.  Hey where was he parked at when his boat got vandelized? good to spred the word to b ware


----------



## GirlwithEnergy (May 15, 2005)

gofish said:


> tell him your glad he came fishing in our state and tell him what you would like to do to the JACKASSES that did that to him......


I can think of a fue things i could do.  but lets be leagel now  just drowned them would b nice 2 do; but not verry legal. is a light "dunking" leagel?
i hope they hav a :C


----------



## BottomBouncer (Jan 20, 2005)

As far as being robbed, mugged or any of the above. We do have a concealed carry option in Ohio now..........I keep putting it off, thinking "do I really need to carry?" I wouldn't tote it around everywhere, but when in the outdoors alone.........absolutely!

And the time that I catch someone terrorizing my vehicle or someone elses


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Yes, I'm a proud CCW permit holder & I always carry while fishing, yes I know that some palces its not legal etc...... in fact most places on the GMR here are owned by the Miami Valley Concervacy & they do not permit firearms of any sort, doesnt stop me. I think it's sad too. I will say howevr that last year I was stopped & checked for lic by a DNR officer & i'm sure he could see that I was carrying my gun, he didnt say a word, & I didnt offer the knowledge becasue this was before I got my CCW. Anyway sorry about rambling, but my reason to reply was to let everyone know it's not cut & dry, even if I use my gun to protect myself or my family & shoot the useless badguy, I better have a very good attorney on my side, not to mention that Ohio, unlike KY doesnt allow the use of your gun to protect your property. So legally could I use my CCW to shoot a man for vandalizing my truck: in a word NO.


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

i like to think the ccw is a good idea.. but there are so many laws against it.. i think they did it to mess with people.... say you bought a 6 pack of cold ones... you cant have your gun in your car even if you are just taking the beer home for later.... bunch of small BS laws to get ccw permit holders in trouble..... i know some guys that took the test and never got a permit because they found out all of the bs laws.....


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Or even if say a place like TGI Fridays dont have a no gun sign up, you still cant carry in there becasure they serve alchohol.


----------



## CPTN.CROWN (Apr 11, 2004)

We were fishing once in racine on the river. There we 2 boats, we first set our traps out to catch some minnows. The old glass jugs and there were some locals there doing the same thing. Talked to them for a few and went lookin for some stripers untill we had some bait to catch some saugers. Went back to pick up our minnow traps and all 3 were gone. As my buddy in the other boat was cussin something told me to check on the cars to make sure they were ok. I thought for a second that i was seeing things but at the same time my buddy yells they stole my trailer. He didnt have his trailer locked down to the ball, and someone stoll his trailer. There was no way to prove who, but pretty dam sure it was the jerks that stole our minnow traps. So here he is in a new 19' Lund with no trailer. Luckily the guy has money and there was a marina open. Had to buy and new trailer, and we didnt even get to catch a fish. Last time we ever went down there again! It truely is said what people will do when they are jealous


----------



## Walter Adkins (May 20, 2004)

I am glad that I have not had this problem. Me being from WV and all. I have lived my life with people making fun of my home state. What I find funny is that most of the people that complain or be stupid to "Hillbillies" are related to one. Most Ohioans if they were to look back through their history have a relative from WV. I hope that your friend reported this to the police. I would think that idiots like these are not smart enough to not leave fingerprints behind. I am just as proud of my Ohio as I am of my West by God Virginia. 
I have a saying that Ohio would still belong to the Indians if it were not for the hillbillies coming to work some where other than the mines or logging. Idiots live all around us. We know this and accept this due to the fact that we all have been an idiot at some time. What are not accepted are plain criminal acts for any reason? Find the people or person that did this and have them work every last cent off for the guy that owns the truck for minimum wage. Then take them behind the preferable wood shed for some corrective learning.


----------



## River Walker (Apr 7, 2004)

I reckon we owe them "hillbillies" a debt of gratitude,heaven forbid,what a terrible thought of the indians ever owning Ohio.It's a hundred times more beautiful and pristine here now since the indians left.


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I don't think people from Ohio really have a problem with West Virginians I just think the jokes and stuff we have on West Virginians all stems back to several hundered years ago when W.V. decided to leave Ohio and become part of Virginia.

But back to the original subject, it don't matter where your from and what color your skin is, or how many teeth you have (for the West Virginians) no one has any right to steal or damage anyone's property for any reason. This is why this country has police that will shoot people for doing so. And speaking of the concealed carry laws, some of these crooks need to start thinking that some of us ******** and hillbillies not only have guns but are licensed to carry them for protection.

You can't carry in TGI Fridays??


----------



## misfit (Apr 5, 2004)

i only have a problem with one west virginia hillbilly.....................my wife   
she's a ball of fire when she gets riled
good thing i stay out of her way most of the time  
but she's a keeper for sure,which may be because she's from west virginia


----------



## Smallie Gene (Jun 2, 2005)

I actually had a serious girlfriend from West Virginia. Real nice girl but eventually I had to put her on waivers for drinking most of my beer.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

What's the capital of West Virginia?


Akron



Both of my in-laws came on up from the "thorn" in '57 near Franklin, WV.
Father-in-law's house where he grew up didn't have electric till 1984 and indoor plumbing till 1988 when his mom had a stroke.

Even though it's colder than a witch's tit in those mountains in wintertime, I'd move down there in a heartbeat if I could get a good paying job.
Hell, it might even be colder than a well digger's ass, but I'd still move there. (sounding like my father-in-law now)


----------



## Pond Puppy (Apr 7, 2005)

Anyone who would tear up another man's property is an idiot. We could learn a lot from our neighbors from the Mountain State. Also, anyone who lives in SE Ohio has a lot of nerve calling anyone a hillbilly. I was born in WV and lived the majority of my life in SE Ohio and there isn't much difference in the two except that the hills are a little higher over there. I also spend a lot of time at Salt Fork camping and fishing and it is a great place to do both but it only takes one bad experience to mess it up for everyone. These morons should be caught and prosecuted to the fullest extent of the law and be forced to make restitution for their crime.

It is my hope that the gentleman who was the victim of this nonsense understands that not everyone from Ohio is that ignorant.


----------



## kingjohn (Apr 23, 2004)

I think you need to re-take history Smallie Gene. In no way, shape, or form did WV succeed from the state of Ohio. I think WV would be called South East Ohio If your statement was valid. WEST (VIRGINIA)... is the name


----------

